# IntelliJ IDEA - SecurityException: Invalid signature file digest for Manifest main attributes



## jimb0p (15. November 2016)

Hi Leute,

bin auf IntelliJ IDEA 2016.2.5 umgestiegen von Eclipse und bin soweit auch sehr zufrieden. Nachdem ich das erste Projekt importiert habe nach IntelliJ und weiter dran gearbeitet habe, konnte ich es problemlos in der IDE starten. Anschließend wollte ich es in eine .jar exportieren und habe dafür unter "Project Structure" -> "Artifacts" entsprechende Einstellungen hinterlegt um dies zu tun. Auch das hat wunderbar geklappt. Hierzu habe ich die Einstiegsklasse gewählt und die Option "extract to the target JAR". Nach einem Merge in git kann ich nun nicht mehr exportieren. Ich bekomme folgende Exception:


```
Error: A JNI error has occurred, please check your installation and try again
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.SecurityException: Invalid signature file digest for Manifest main attributes
```

Ich habe es anschließend mit einer HelloWorld Anwendung getestet und konnte diese problemlos wie oben beschrieben exportieren. Hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegen kann?

Beispiel Code an dieser Stelle ist schwierig, da es hier knapp 80 Klassen sind und ich keine Ahnung habe wo sich der Fehler befinden kann. 

Danke & Gruß!


----------



## jimb0p (15. November 2016)

Habe gerade das Projekt aus dem master branch geladen und in eclipse importiert und dort zur .jar exportiert. Hier geht es problemlos. Wo kann der Fehler liegen?


----------



## jimb0p (20. November 2016)

Ich habe hier exakt das gleiche Problem gefunden, allerdings frage ich mich warum der Fehler auftritt wenn es mal geklappt hat und wenn es in eclipse auch funktioniert, ohne die Signaturen zu entfernen, das kann doch kein Standard sein, die Signaturen aus den .jars zu kicken oder?

Wenn ich das RSA und SF File aus der .jar lösche dann läuft die Anwendung auch.


----------



## jimb0p (17. Januar 2018)

Hallo Zusammen, ich muss dieses Thema nochmal aufgabeln, aktuell lösche ich noch immer die RSA und SF Datei aus der .jar heraus. Kann mir jemand erklären warum diese Dateien bei intellij mit drin sind bzw. dann Probleme verursachen und bei eclipse eben nicht?


----------

